# Girl under the weather | short training today!



## skyeisonfire (Dec 7, 2019)

Been sick as a dog the last two days.  Been sleeping and resting but I had to get the blood flowing somehow.  I decided to make a short video and sport my Trans Am shirt.  People my age may know what it means lol.


----------



## Buka (Dec 10, 2019)

I hope you feel better, kiddo. Have some chicken soup and don’t overdo the training.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 10, 2019)

Buka said:


> I hope you feel better, kiddo. Have some chicken soup and don’t overdo the training.



Thanks!  And the chicken soup is good!


----------



## Buka (Dec 10, 2019)

You know what? I’m going to make one tomorrow. My honey caught a cold.

Must be a time when tough women are feeling under the weather.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 11, 2019)

Buka said:


> You know what? I’m going to make one tomorrow. My honey caught a cold.
> 
> Must be a time when tough women are feeling under the weather.



Yeah, that time of year.  I'm taking a week off to deload so I can fully recover.  This time last year, I would keep pushing the limits and stayed sick for weeks.


----------



## Randy Pio (Dec 11, 2019)

My Sifu tells us "Sick practice makes sick Gung Fu".  Good idea to dial it back for awhile.  Besides, there are a 100 other things you can focus on; training-wise.


-RP


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 11, 2019)

Randy Pio said:


> My Sifu tells us "Sick practice makes sick Gung Fu".  Good idea to dial it back for awhile.  Besides, there are a 100 other things you can focus on; training-wise.
> 
> Thanks for that, even though it kills me.  I had some training I was hoping to focus on lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Pio (Dec 12, 2019)

Sifu also told us "Lazy practice makes lazy Gung Fu".

----------------------------------------
One day he asked me, "Why you getting fat?"
I replied "I am bulking up for Winter"
His response- "It only July!!!"

-----------------------------------------

So, find the balance between knowing when to not train hard and becoming complacent.


-RP


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 12, 2019)

Randy Pio said:


> Sifu also told us "Lazy practice makes lazy Gung Fu".
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> One day he asked me, "Why you getting fat?"
> ...



Haha yeah that's the easy part..  holding myself back is harder when you're driven.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 12, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Haha yeah that's the easy part..  holding myself back is harder when you're driven.


many of us are like this except for the ones who learned the hard way.  Not sure it this helps, but for me when I can't train, I spend time studying the science of fighting or the science of the technique that I use. I do this so I can have some things to test when I get well enough to train.   I'm not sure if you spar or not so I'm just basing it on what I see.   If I hit the pads like you do, then may think about power generation.  I would think about the reality of punching.  Do I want to overwhelm my opponent with a lot of punches or do I want to have a couple of well place punches.  Do I want to finish my opponent with 10 punches or do I want to finish them with 20 punches.  All of this becomes relevant in terms of trying to finish a fight quickly.

Or I may think about what type of punches need to follow each others, which punches need to be followed by a kick etc. I usually end up getting better fore I can actually come up with a handful of solid theories to test out,  I play a lot of stuff out in my mind and then compare how accurate my thoughts were in comparison to me actually doing it.  This helps me to keep my analysis grounded in reality and basted on my skill set.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 13, 2019)

I contemplate this when I'm sick. Lol but seriously, I do a lot of YouTube and other kinds of online research.


----------

